# Flux RK30 vs K2 Hurrithane



## twin89 (Jan 21, 2009)

Well I duno if you have felt the differences in flex yourself, but the K2s feel much more flexible than the RK30s, but i haven't ridden either of them. The RK30s do not have anything covering up the bolts, but the disc has some padding on it so that it is level with the rest of the footbed.

I haven't ridden either so i don't have much to offer on which you should get and why, but from looking and messing around with em in the shop, it feels like the RK30s are stiffer, but feeling them in the shop is not a good indicator of how they perform on the mtn.

The K2 highback is much more flexible than the Flux one, that is for sure.

The K2 has canted footbeds while the RK30 does not

I am also interested to hear thoughts from people on this matter cause i am also considering these two bindings for my next binding purchase.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

I haven't ridden either, but I have heard more than one person say the Hurrithane is softer. So maybe the Flux SR15 is a better comparison then. Also has a urethane back and softer chassis. Oh and the Hurrithane does NOT have canted footbeds, only Formula and up.


----------



## twin89 (Jan 21, 2009)

hmm thats odd, i could swear that i saw a canted footbed on it in the store. but the k2 website says otherwise lol. I could swear that binding was canted, and that the cant was fixed at a certain degree. weird...


----------



## rainboarding (Oct 18, 2010)

twin89 said:


> hmm thats odd, i could swear that i saw a canted footbed on it in the store. but the k2 website says otherwise lol. I could swear that binding was canted, and that the cant was fixed at a certain degree. weird...


This is what I thought. K2's website says nothing about it but I saw a pair of Hurrithanes in person and the footbed was definitely canted. I saw a 2011 formula right next to it and the footbeds were canted in exactly the same way.


----------



## twin89 (Jan 21, 2009)

rainboarding said:


> This is what I thought. K2's website says nothing about it but I saw a pair of Hurrithanes in person and the footbed was definitely canted. I saw a 2011 formula right next to it and the footbeds were canted in exactly the same way.


ok good, so i am not going crazy, cause i was like 99.99% sure i saw a cant on those bindings haha, maybe K2 just made a mistake on their site? seems like a pretty big mistake cause thats a nice feature to have.


----------



## rainboarding (Oct 18, 2010)

twin89 said:


> ok good, so i am not going crazy, cause i was like 99.99% sure i saw a cant on those bindings haha, maybe K2 just made a mistake on their site? seems like a pretty big mistake cause thats a nice feature to have.


haha indeed, assuming that the cant is on ALL hurrithanes produced this year it really is the steal of 2011...i might have to spring for one when sales start later in the season.


----------



## SnowBrdScotty (Apr 4, 2009)

don't know about the RK30 but i do own a more park oriented bindings (SR15) and i can say they are solid bindings. no forced forward lean, toe cap is top notch and so is the ratchets. probably the best so far from what i've tried. imo
i would say the flex is prob. closer to the union force than the contacts.then again i was also wearing new stiffer boots than my usual soft rulers...:dunno: 

for the bolts. just buy the disc that uses the plates w/e you call them. if its that important... on my sr15 they are covered up. 

never tried the hurrithane but looks promising, might have to give those a try too :thumbsup:


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

I did get the baseplate covers, which I use on my TT30 and Super Titan.


----------



## heyweswu (Jan 16, 2011)

hey triplesol, where'd you get the baseplate covers for the flux binders? do they work for all the flux bindings? or are they binding specific?

thanks for the help.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Got them directly from Flux. You need different baseplate discs that don't have the rubber strips on them, and have the hole drilled in the middle for the covers to lock into.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

I've ridden both. The Hurrithane is softer, mainly in the highback. I think the RK was better. Better more responsive straps in my opinion.


----------



## alternatevista (May 26, 2011)

According to the k2 vid on the hurrithane YouTube - ‪k2 Hurrithane Binding‬‏ it does come with 3 degree canted footbeds. Not sure why this is omitted from the specs on their website though.


----------

